# Pokemon Creepy Black Artwork



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's a sneak peek of the artwork I've designed for pokemon "creepy black" version remake


Poster:





Yes, to all those immature shits out there, he is coming.

Logo Version 1 before I added Ghost - check official Pokemon Creepy Black GBATemp Thread


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm, not bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, giratina16.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think this will be an interesting game to play once the hack has been finished.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope the hack'll be finished. The project needs 'ASM Hackers', and we're not getting any. Very little progress is currently being made, but we WILL finish, hopefully before January 2011.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you asked around the temp?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, not yet. Would it be 'self advertising?' If it isn't, I will.


----------

